
Epic vs. Steam: the console war reimagined on the PC - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/16/18334865/epic-games-store-versus-steam-valve-pc-gaming-console-war-reimagined
======
marc3842h
While I do agree that Steam needs a competitor, Epic hasn't been the one I
have hoped for.

Steam has been doing many great things for the industry including the pushing
of VR as well as the huge support of Linux gaming - I haven't seen Epic do
anything like that.

Instead all I've heard from them were exclusivity deals such as Metro Exodus
which not only disappointed many players (See the whole preorder fiasco as
mentioned in the article) but seems to turn the whole game industry into what
the streaming industry currently is - which I highly dislike.

I will not support the way Epic goes about being a Steam competitor unless
they actually become one, with decent features and improvements on their
platform as well as more contributions to the industry as a whole.

------
just_myles
There is no war. Epic's store is clunky and steam is not. For me it doesn't go
further than that.

~~~
wpdev_63
Steam is still laggy after being out for more than 10 years. One would think
they could get their head around async loading of the images to stop the jank
but here we are.

In their defense, epic's client pretty much just came out and has the same
issues as well.

~~~
just_myles
Fair enough.

